# Aparato para afeitar



## Naticruz

Hola, Amigos:

Me gustaría saber qué nombre se le da, en España, a este aparato para afeitar.
Muchas gracias
ℕℂ


----------



## Colchonero

Maquinilla de afeitar o maquinilla simplemente. Cuchilla también, aunque cuchilla define otra cosa


----------



## Pinairun

Con apellido: maquinilla desechable.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Aunque la pregunta iba dirigida a España, quiero agregar que en El Salvador también las conocemos con el mismo nombre, con la única diferencia es que en lugar de decir "*maquinilla de afeitar*" decimos "*maquinita* de afeitar" agregándoles lo de "desechable", por supuesto, para diferenciarlas de aquellas a las cuales se les compran únicamente las hojas de afeitar.


----------



## egiptologo

En España se le dice cuchilla de afeitar cuando no es un instrumento motorizado y máquina/maquinilla de afeitar cuando es motorizado. En el caso de tu foto, eso sería una "cuchilla de afeitar".


----------



## dexterciyo

egiptologo said:


> En España se le dice cuchilla de afeitar cuando no es un instrumento motorizado y máquina/maquinilla de afeitar cuando es motorizado. En el caso de tu foto, eso sería una "cuchilla de afeitar".



Totalmente de acuerdo. No «máquina», sino «cuchilla».


----------



## egiptologo

dexterciyo said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. No «máquina», sino «hojilla».



Siguiendo tu comentario, cuando no es motorizado puede decirse también "hoja de afeitar", lo de "hojilla" supongo que será propio de las Islas, aquí en la Península no solemos usar ese diminutivo.


----------



## dexterciyo

egiptologo said:


> Siguiendo tu comentario, cuando no es motorizado puede decirse también "hoja de afeitar", lo de "hojilla" supongo que será propio de las Islas, aquí en la Península no solemos usar ese diminutivo.



Quería decir _cuchilla_; me traicionó el subconsciente. Pero, sí, también suele decirse «hojilla», al menos por aquí.


----------



## duvija

¿Desechable o descartable? es posible usar 'descartable'?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

egiptologo said:


> En España se le dice cuchilla de afeitar cuando no es un instrumento motorizado y máquina/maquinilla de afeitar cuando es motorizado. En el caso de tu foto, eso sería una "cuchilla de afeitar".



Discrepo.
La imagen muestra una maquinilla o maquinilla de afeitar. La cuchilla es una hoja de afeitar que puede ir en una maquinilla de hojas o en una navaja de afeitar.

saludos

En este enlace tienes la maquinilla con las cuchillas: http://www.seaflog.com/buscar-fotos/Cuchillas-de-afeitar_es.html


----------



## Colchonero

las cosas facilitas said:


> Discrepo.
> La imagen muestra una maquinilla o maquinilla de afeitar. La cuchilla es una hoja de afeitar que puede ir en una maquinilla de hojas o en una navaja de afeitar.
> 
> saludos
> 
> En este enlace tienes la maquinilla con las cuchillas: http://www.seaflog.com/buscar-fotos/Cuchillas-de-afeitar_es.html


 

Exactamente: la cuchilla es una parte de la maquinilla.


----------



## Pinairun

En este documento del Registro de la Propiedad Industrial, de España, con título "Método para fabricar una maquinilla de afeitar", se puede ver (dibujos al final del documento) que al aparatito por el que preguntó Naticruz lo llaman "_maquinilla_ de afeitar desechable".
Está compuesto por una cabeza donde van las cuchillas, y un mango. 
A pesar de considerarlo una _maquinilla_, no lleva motor por ningún sitio.


----------



## swift

Hola Nati:

Me parece que en México lo llaman *rastrillo*. En Costa Rica, *maquinilla*.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Colchonero

Pinairun said:


> En este documento del Registro de la Propiedad Industrial, de España, con título "Método para fabricar una maquinilla de afeitar", se puede ver (dibujos al final del documento) que al aparatito por el que preguntó Naticruz lo llaman "_maquinilla_ de afeitar desechable".
> Está compuesto por una cabeza donde van las cuchillas, y un mango.
> A pesar de considerarlo una _maquinilla_, no lleva motor por ningún sitio.


 
¿Te has metido en el Registro de la Propiedad Intelectual para responder si se trata de maquinilla, máquina o maquinita, desechable o no?  Increíble. Documentalista ¿no?


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> ¿Te has metido en el Registro de la Propiedad Intelectual para responder si se trata de maquinilla, máquina o maquinita, desechable o no? Increíble. Documentalista ¿no?


 
No, qué va. No ha sido por eso.
Como yo de maquinaria no entiendo nada, lo que me ha hecho "investigar" ha sido la idea de _egiptologo _ de que tenía que estar _motorizada_.


----------



## jorgema

Pinairun said:


> En este documento del Registro de la Propiedad Industrial, de España, con título "Método para fabricar una maquinilla de afeitar", se puede ver (dibujos al final del documento) que al aparatito por el que preguntó Naticruz lo llaman "_maquinilla_ de afeitar desechable".
> Está compuesto por una cabeza donde van las cuchillas, y un mango.
> A pesar de considerarlo una _maquinilla_, no lleva motor por ningún sitio.



¿Se necesita de un motor para calificar como *máquina*? En el Perú, maquina de afeitar desechable (sin diminutivo)


----------



## Colchonero

En efecto, una máquina puede serlo sin necesidad de tener motor; en este caso, sin embargo, como también se usa máquina de afeitar para las eléctricas, la precisión quizá no esté de más.


----------



## Pinairun

> jorgema said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Se necesita de un motor para calificar como *máquina*?
> 
> 
> 
> Que no, que lo del motor es anecdótico...
Click to expand...


----------



## swift

El motor no es necesario, como ha sido abundantemente señalado ya. Recordemos que instrumentos como las poleas y las palancas son llamadas comúnmente "máquinas simples". 

El aparato eléctrico que sirve para raer se llama "máquina de afeitar" o "afeitadora".


----------



## dexterciyo

Del RAE



> *maquinilla*
> 1. f. Máquina de afeitar, aparato constituido por un mango, en uno de cuyos extremos hay un dispositivo donde se aloja una cuchilla, y que sirve para rasurar.



Del DUE



> *cuchilla*
> 3 Hoja de *afeitar. / Maquinilla (utensilio para afeitar).


----------



## jorgema

Colchonero said:


> En efecto, una máquina puede serlo sin necesidad de tener motor; en este caso, sin embargo, como también se usa máquina de afeitar para las eléctricas, la precisión quizá no esté de más.



Afeitadora eléctrica o máquina de afeitar eléctrica, en ese caso.


----------



## swift

dexterciyo said:


> Del DUE
> 
> *cuchilla*


En Costa Rica, navajilla. Hace años, se compraba una maquinilla para toda la vida y navajillas desechables; luego se introdujo la maquinilla comercial que todos conocemos y que es desechable.


----------



## jorgema

Entiendo entonces que para la Academia, "maquinilla" no requiere el añadido de "de afeitar" (una *maquinilla* es una *máquina de afeitar*, entonces ya no es un simple diminutivo).


----------



## Colchonero

jorgema said:


> Afeitadora eléctrica o máquina de afeitar eléctrica, en ese caso.


 
Sí, hombre, sí, pero tienen un motorcillo. De todo modos, como dice la amiga Pinairum lo del motor es accesorio.


----------



## swift

jorgema said:


> Entiendo entonces que para la Academia, "maquinilla" no requiere el añadido de "de afeitar" (una *maquinilla* es una *máquina de afeitar*, entonces ya no es un simple diminutivo).


Exactamente. "Maquinilla" se ha *lexicalizado* y por ello huelga la precisión "de afeitar".

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Javadaba

Para variar, en Argentina se usa "máquina de afeitar" para todo tipo de implemento que se use a tal fin.  A veces se hace diferencia diciendo "máquina o maquinita de afeitar de mano".  Para indicar que es motorizada, se dice "máquina de afeitar eléctrica" o simplemente afeitadora eléctrica".

Estoy casi seguro que habrá otaras versiones diferentes.  Con decir que la confusión causada es tal que he optado a cortar por lo sano y dejarme crecer la barba...

En cuanto a desechable o descartable, se entiende de las dos maneras.


----------



## egiptologo

Madre mia, la que habéis liado con los motores...yo solo he dicho lo que se dice por mi tierra, fuera de patentes y significados más elaborados, que en verdad es lo que el portugués pregunta, digo yo. Aquí se dice cuchilla de afeitar u hoja de afeitar, jamás máquina o maquinilla.


----------



## ErOtto

egiptologo said:


> ...Aquí se dice cuchilla de afeitar u *hoja* de afeitar, jamás máquina o maquinilla.


 
Acepto cuchilla (por el uso), aunque no sea correcto, pero discrepo en cuanto a hoja. 



> *cuchilla**.*
> (De _cuchillo_).
> *5. *f. *hoja de afeitar.*
> 
> *hoja**.*
> (Del lat. _folĭa_, pl. n. de _folĭum_).
> *~** de afeitar.*
> *1. *f. Lámina muy delgada de acero, con filo, que colocada en un instrumento especial sirve para afeitar.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Los instrumentos especiales mencionados arriba son: la navaja barbera o navaja de afeitar, la maquinilla de afeitar (sea manual o eléctrica).

Saludos
Er


----------



## Naticruz

Vuestras informaciones y vuestro cambio de ideas me encantan, porque siempre me dejan enriquecida. Claro que de mis indagaciones hechas anteriormente a mi abordaje en el foro, también saco mis propias conclusiones y es particularmente halagador verificar que no andan muy lejos de la mayoría expresada por los demás.
 
Ahora os digo que para un extranjero aprender español ya es obra...
 
Un abrazo muy fuerte
ℕℂ


----------



## Nicodi2

Hola, 

Por acá, creo que se le dice *rasuradora* a la *maquinilla de afeitar*.
También escuché la palabra *rastrillo*.
Qué tengan muy buenas fiestas, 

Nico


----------



## Señor K

Acá en Chile, el genérico sería preguntar por una "máquina de afeitar".

No obstante, también se le conoce (o entiende) por una "Prestobarba"... es uno de esos casos donde la marca pasa a designar el aparatito...

También podría conocerse como "Gillette", si no fuera porque eso se entendería más sólo como la hoja de afeitar que como el aparato.


----------



## swift

Señor K said:


> No obstante, también se le conoce (o entiende) por una "Prestobarba"... es uno de esos casos donde la marca pasa a designar el aparatito...


En Costa Rica también se la llama "prestobarba".

O rasuradora.


----------



## rocioteag

Nicodi2 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Por acá, creo que se le dice *rasuradora* a la *maquinilla de afeitar*.
> También escuché la palabra *rastrillo*.
> Qué tengan muy buenas fiestas,
> 
> Nico


 

Pues como bien indica Nicodi2, en México los rastrillos son desechables.... y las rasuradoras son las electricas, con motor y toda la cosa, que te duran para toda la vida....

Las hojas de afeitar solo se usan en las peluquerias (exclusivas para miembros del género masculino, por excelencia)...


----------



## Naticruz

Señor K said:


> También podría conocerse como "Gillette", si no fuera porque eso se entendería más sólo como la hoja de afeitar que como el aparato.


 Interesante. La maquinilla cuya imagen os envié también aquí se le llama Gilete. Creo que ese nombre se debe al industrial norteamericano ya fallecido, King Camp Gillette, que la inventó.
 
Un saludo
ℕ ℂ


----------



## jorgema

Naticruz said:


> Interesante. La maquinilla cuya imagen os envié también aquí se le llama Gilete. Creo que ese nombre se debe al industrial norteamericano ya fallecido, King Camp Gillette, que la inventó.
> 
> Un saludo
> ℕ ℂ



Pues en Perú, "gilete" (yilet) eran las hojas intercambiables y descartables de las primeras maquinillas de metal. Esas máquinas no eran descartables, a diferencia de la que mostraste.


----------



## rajulbat

swift said:


> En Costa Rica también se la llama "prestobarba".


Parece que es el caso también en Honduras, relata un contacto.


----------



## Rocko!

Me gusta decir:
-Rastrillo para rasurar.
-Rasuradora eléctrica.

Creo que _prestobarba_ se decía mucho, antes, pero ha disminuido en mi ciudad. De todas maneras todo el mundo sabe que son rastrillos para rasurar y se entiende perfecto.

*tengo una colección de rastrillos para el jardín, por eso prefiero decir de manera completa “rastrillo para rasurar”.


----------

